# Solved: been hit with the Bad Image virus



## DaCac33 (Feb 7, 2007)

realplay.exe - bad image
follows the same pattern informing me to check it agains the installation diskette. I've seen similar problems online and they all suggest to use the hijackthis website. Can anyone provide the site and give me a hand?

appreciated


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Like you said, you need to post a HJT (HijackThis) log and let a qualified member (gold shield next to their name) take you through what needs to be done. I suggest you print off this guide, just in case ....
Please go no further than the stages listed here for now.

Using Hijackthis with the self-installer that puts it into Program Files for you:

go to  Click here to download HJTsetup.exe


Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*

Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.

Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.

Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.

Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

Once you've posted that log here you'll need to wait for a qualified member to take you through the next stages.

Richard.


----------



## DaCac33 (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks again for your help

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:14:57 PM, on 2/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACDSYS~1\DEVDET~1\DEVDET~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1170730406\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://smbusiness.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.netscape.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: File Print FedEx Kinko's - {9566395F-43D2-4c64-B525-B501FFA276E2} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: File Print FedEx Kinko's - {9566395f-43d2-4c64-b525-b501ffa276e2} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] aolmsngr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Detector] C:\PROGRA~1\ACDSYS~1\DEVDET~1\DEVDET~1.EXE -autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1170730406\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL Messenger] aolmsngr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RealPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe" /RunUPGToolCommandReBoot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AOL Fast Start] "C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\AOL.EXE" -b
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O16 - DPF: Netilla App Component 3.4 - https://smartllp.netillavo.com/tarantella/java/ttaC-du.cab
O16 - DPF: Netilla Popup Unblocker - https://smartllp.netillavo.com/component/popup-unblocker/popupunblocker.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://activatemyfios.verizon.net/sdcCommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BFFE033-BF43-11D5-A271-00A024A51325} (iNotes6 Class) - http://mail-lc-8.fordham.edu/iNotes6.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?955574339921
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4056/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8739816-022C-11D6-A85D-00C04F9AEAFB} (WebEyeControl) - http://www.rockefellercenter.com/viewer/wg_webeye.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,15/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe


----------



## DaCac33 (Feb 7, 2007)

i was just wondering if anyone knew the approximate time it takes for help with the highjack this log because its the family computer and i just wanted to make sure it was safe enough to use or if it was something i needed to get further help on.

thank you


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

1002 did not help by posting when he cannot help with the problem

Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## DaCac33 (Feb 7, 2007)

i ran the SUPER Anti Spyware and rebooted, but still got a realplay.exe - bad image message. here is the log from the anti spyware run

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
Generated 02/09/2007 at 09:41 PM

Application Version : 3.5.1016

Core Rules Database Version : 3181
Trace Rules Database Version: 1191

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:11:21

Memory items scanned : 549
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5915
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 61340
File threats detected : 112

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][7].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected]76226072[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][8].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][9].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected]_6l6d[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\David C\Cookies\david [email protected][2].txt


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Apologies. But as the original request was for assistance with finding a link to posting a HijackThis log that was the information that I gave.
Hopefully it's not caused a problem?

Richard


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Add remove programs  remove all occurrences of Viewpoint

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] aolmsngr.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL Messenger] aolmsngr.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RealPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe" /RunUPGToolCommandReBoot

O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/40...02/Coupons.cab

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\System32\aolmsngr.exe

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## DaCac33 (Feb 7, 2007)

I followed the latest instructions...here is the hijack this file (note: asmentioned, killbox said the file didnt exist so i just hit ok and continued on)...the bad image box did not come back up when i restarted

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:33:25 AM, on 2/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ACDSYS~1\DEVDET~1\DEVDET~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1170730406\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://smbusiness.dellnet.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.netscape.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: File Print FedEx Kinko's - {9566395F-43D2-4c64-B525-B501FFA276E2} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: File Print FedEx Kinko's - {9566395f-43d2-4c64-b525-b501ffa276e2} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [diagent] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Diagnostics\diagent.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Camera Detector] C:\PROGRA~1\ACDSYS~1\DEVDET~1\DEVDET~1.EXE -autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1170730406\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Image Transfer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Image Transfer\SonyTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape Browser\PLUGINS\npTrident.dll
O16 - DPF: Netilla App Component 3.4 - https://smartllp.netillavo.com/tarantella/java/ttaC-du.cab
O16 - DPF: Netilla Popup Unblocker - https://smartllp.netillavo.com/component/popup-unblocker/popupunblocker.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://activatemyfios.verizon.net/sdcCommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {3BFFE033-BF43-11D5-A271-00A024A51325} (iNotes6 Class) - http://mail-lc-8.fordham.edu/iNotes6.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?955574339921
O16 - DPF: {6F750200-1362-4815-A476-88533DE61D0C} (Ofoto Upload Manager Class) - http://www.kodakgallery.com/downloads/BUM/BUM_WIN_IE_1/axofupld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {A8739816-022C-11D6-A85D-00C04F9AEAFB} (WebEyeControl) - http://www.rockefellercenter.com/viewer/wg_webeye.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,15/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - AOL LLC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## DaCac33 (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you guys for your help. Definitely get my recommendation! :up:


----------

